# Wichtig: Giftsprühaktion in unseren Wäldern!!!



## Aloha 699 (24. April 2007)

Nur zur Info, damit jeder für sich selbst entscheiden kann, ob er fahren will oder nicht.

Wie ja sicher jedem mittlerweile bekannt ist, wird in den regionalen Wäldern mit Hubschraubern Gift gegen eine angebliche Maikäferplage gesprüht. Ich weis leider nicht genau wo exakt diese Maßnahmen stattfinden. Grundsätzlich werden wir aber nicht über die evtl. Risiken informiert. Im Gegensatz zu der jährlichen Mückenbekämpfung handelt es sich nicht um einen biologischen Wirkstoff, sondern um Dimethoat. Dies ist wohl ein sehr aggresives Gift, dass auch seit 30 Jahren nicht mehr eingesetzt wurde. 
Der Körper wird also sehr unvorbereitet auf diese Giftattacke sein. Ausserdem muss bei der z.Zt. sehr trockenen Witterung damit gerechnet werden, dass das Gift nicht schnell ins Erdreich gelangt, sondern über Wind und Staub verwirbelt wird.

Aufgrund des Rates eines befreundeten Arztes, der sich mit dieser Thematik auseinandergesetzt hat, werde ich nicht im Wald unterwegs sein.

Über denn Sinn einer solchen Sprühaktion kann sicher diskutiert werden, zumal bei der gegenwärtigen Holzausbeutung in den Wäldern, nicht ausschliesslich Naturschutzgründe unterstellt werden können.

Jeder sollte nun für sich selbst eine Risikoabwägung vornehmen, oder auch entsprechende weitere Recherchen durchführen. 
Ich möchte auch in Zukunft mit gesunden Bikern unterwegs sein, die sich nicht über einen plötzlichen Leistungsabfall wundern, den sie sich nicht erklären können.

In einer Woche ist hoffentlich das Schlimmste vorbei.

Aloha an alle


----------



## Bierfahrer (24. April 2007)

wahrscheinlich ist eine verrauchter Kneipenaufenthalt wesentlich gefährlicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. April 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich ist eine verrauchter Kneipenaufenthalt wesentlich gefährlicher!



Hauptsache gelabert!

http://www.ka-news.de/karlsruhe/news.php4?show=de200745-2018K


----------



## bluesky (24. April 2007)

http://www.ka-news.de/karlsruhe/news.php4?show=dab2007423-1684I

"Im südlichen Landkreis sind Waldflächen bei Malsch, Durmersheim, Bietigheim und Rheinstetten von der Aktion betroffen."

Grundsätzlich gehts wohl nur um den Hardtwald in der Rheinebene .. ich gehe nicht davon aus das im Albtal das Gift versprüht wird.


----------



## Backfisch (24. April 2007)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> Über denn Sinn einer solchen Sprühaktion kann sicher diskutiert werden, zumal bei der gegenwärtigen Holzausbeutung in den Wäldern, nicht ausschliesslich Naturschutzgründe unterstellt werden können.



Was meinst Du welche Käferplagen uns erwarten, wenn wir das ganze Holz im Wald verrotten lassen.


----------



## Trumpf (24. April 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Was meinst Du welche Käferplagen uns erwarten, wenn wir das ganze Holz im Wald verrotten lassen.



Ja genau. Vergesst die Pestizide. Benutzt Napalm. Ohne Wald keine Käferplage, ganz einfach oder ?!

Käferplagen sind doch vom Menschen gemacht. Ein gesunder Wald der nicht nur von der Forstwirtschaft ausgebeutet wird kann sich doch selber helfen oder wird von Käferplagen gar nicht bedroht. 
Das sehe ich hier im Schwarzwald jedes Wochenende beim Biken. Die Naturschutzgebiete hier sehen super aus. Dichter, alter, naturbelassener Wald. Und ich glaube nicht dass Käfer die Schilder die auf das Naturschutzgebiet hinweisen lesen können.
Wälder die z.B. nach dem Sturm Lothar der alle Bäume entwurzelt hat einfach in Ruhe gelassen wurden sind jetzt die artenreichesten Gebiete hier.


----------



## heat (24. April 2007)

Ich hoffe mal der Wattkopf bleibt von dieser Giftaktion verschont. Da will ich morgen wieder hoch bzw bessergesagt so die restliche Woche...


----------



## Backfisch (24. April 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Ja genau. Vergesst die Pestizide. Benutzt Napalm. Ohne Wald keine Käferplage, ganz einfach oder ?!
> 
> Käferplagen sind doch vom Menschen gemacht. Ein gesunder Wald der nicht nur von der Forstwirtschaft ausgebeutet wird kann sich doch selber helfen oder wird von Käferplagen gar nicht bedroht.
> Das sehe ich hier im Schwarzwald jedes Wochenende beim Biken. Die Naturschutzgebiete hier sehen super aus. Dichter, alter, naturbelassener Wald. Und ich glaube nicht dass Käfer die Schilder die auf das Naturschutzgebiet hinweisen lesen können.
> Wälder die z.B. nach dem Sturm Lothar der alle Bäume entwurzelt hat einfach in Ruhe gelassen wurden sind jetzt die artenreichesten Gebiete hier.



Leider haben wir in Deutschland kaum naturbelassene Wälder, das kannst Du aber nicht der heutigen Forstwirtschaft anlasten. Die Weichen dafür wurden vor über hundert Jahren gestellt. Kranke Bäume und Windbruch dürfen nicht in riesigen Mengen im Wald verbleiben, sonst vermehren sich die Schädlinge explosionsartig. Überall in Deutschland wird jetzt mit Laubbäumen aufgeforstet damit wieder ein Mischwald entsteht. Bis dahin kann man nicht einfach einen Wirtschaftswald verwildern lassen und dann glauben dass dadurch ein Naturschutzgebiet entsteht. 

Es gibt Leute die studieren das, aber heutzutage ist ja jeder der mal in der Vorschule nen Baum gemalt hat schon ein Super-Experte... das Reh ist die Frau vom Hirsch und so, alles klar.


----------



## Trumpf (24. April 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Leider haben wir in Deutschland kaum naturbelassene Wälder, das kannst Du aber nicht der heutigen Forstwirtschaft anlasten. Die Weichen dafür wurden vor über hundert Jahren gestellt. Kranke Bäume und Windbruch dürfen nicht in riesigen Mengen im Wald verbleiben, sonst vermehren sich die Schädlinge explosionsartig. Überall in Deutschland wird jetzt mit Laubbäumen aufgeforstet damit wieder ein Mischwald entsteht. Bis dahin kann man nicht einfach einen Wirtschaftswald verwildern lassen und dann glauben dass dadurch ein Naturschutzgebiet entsteht.
> 
> Es gibt Leute die studieren das, aber heutzutage ist ja jeder der mal in der Vorschule nen Baum gemalt hat schon ein Super-Experte... das Reh ist die Frau vom Hirsch und so, alles klar.



Ja genau. Nimm als Beispiel den Regenwald im Amazonas. Der hatte doch gar keine Chance überhaupt ein Wald zu werden, bevor nicht der Mensch angefangen hat sich darum zu kümmern. 
Du als in Hamburg wohnender Student der Forstwirtschaft outest dich als Fan von massivem Einsatz an Pestiziden. Klasse, wieder ein Studienplatz sinnlos vergeudet.


----------



## Backfisch (24. April 2007)

Da haben wir mal wieder das übliche Problem mit dem Lesen:

- Ich studiere gar nicht Forstwirtschaft

- Ich befürworte den Einsatz von Pestiziden nicht 

- Ich hab oben ganz einfach (für Doofe sozusagen) erklärt, dass der deutsche Wald seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr naturbelassen ist und deshalb auch nicht mehr ohne menschliche Hilfe zu einem Naturwald wird.
Dafür muss man nicht studieren, man muss nur mal in der Schule aufpassen, ein bisschen Lesen und mit offenen Augen durchs Leben gehen. Für mich ist ein Wald nämlich mehr als ne Rennstrecke.

Meinste denn, ein Weizenfeld wird zum wertvollen Biotop voller seltener Pflanzen, wenn man es einfach sich selbst überlässt?


Mein Kommentar oben bezog sich ausschliesslich auf den von mir zitierten Satz, dafür ist die Zitatfunktion ja da.

Und wenn Du enweder nicht die Zeit oder nicht das Hirn hast, meinen Beitrag zu lesen und zu verstehen, bevor Du drauf antwortest, dann *LASS ES!*

Danke.


----------



## Trumpf (24. April 2007)

OK Vergiss es. Pestizid-Lobbyist.
Vielleicht solltest du deine Posts selber mal lesen bevor du in jedem Satz ausfällig wirst weil du dein Getippsel nicht mehr kapierst.
Und vielleicht solltest du dein erstes Posting selber nochmal lesen.

Und ja, Ein Weizenfeld wird zum Biotop wenn man es in Ruhe lässt. Man muss nur Geduld haben.
Solche Leute wie du begradigen immer noch Flüsse um sich vor Hochwasser zu schützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aloha 699 (24. April 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Was meinst Du welche Käferplagen uns erwarten, wenn wir das ganze Holz im Wald verrotten lassen.



Genau, und die letzten zehn Jahre ist ja kein Holz im Wald rumgelegen das nicht verrottet ist und daher auch keine Maikäferplagen verursacht hat.
Ist doch schon auffallend, dass genau zu Zeiten hoher Energiepreise und damit steigender Holzpreise, so massiv eingeschlagen wird. Und nicht nur in BW.
Und jetzt erzähl mir nichts von dringend notwendiger Waldpflege. Schau dich mal um, wie es in den Wäldern aussieht. Erst fahren die Bagger, dann die Traktoren für die kommerzielle Holzabfuhr, schließlich die privaten Autos für den Kamin zu Hause (aus Trails werden Schotterstraßen), und schließlich überziehen wir alles noch mit etwas Käfergift. Na danke.

Für mich ist das leichtfertiger Aktionismus und scheinheilige Naturschutzpolitik.

PS: Man muss nicht immer gleich mit Aggression auf einen Beitrag reagieren. Jeder ist von dem Thema betroffen


----------



## Backfisch (24. April 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> OK Vergiss es. Pestizid-Lobbyist.



Arrgh!  

Vergesst es, Leute.


----------



## Backfisch (24. April 2007)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> PS: Man muss nicht immer gleich mit Aggression auf einen Beitrag reagieren. Jeder ist von dem Thema betroffen



Meinst Du damit mich, der lediglich auf einen Irrtum in Deinem Verständnis von Waldpflege hinweisen wollte, oder die Spezialisten die mir daraufhin unterstellten ich wolle den gesamten Wald niederbrennen und sei ein Pestizidbefürworter?

Leute, ich bin gegen diesen Pestizideinsatz, es sei denn es gibt überhaupt keine Alternative. Dafür müsste man sich aber erstmal informieren, ob und welche Abwägungen zu dem Entschluss geführt haben. Aber es ist natürlich viel leichter, im Internet sein Halbwissen herauszukotzen. Bäume sind gut, also ist Bäume umsägen böse, blah blah blah.

Sorry, immer wieder erliege ich der Illusion es ginge in Diskussionsforen um "Diskussion", was ja das lesen und verstehen anderer Beiträge beinhalten würde. Es geht aber in Wirklichkeit meist nur um Jammern, Meckern und möglichst einer Meinung sein, und wehe ein Beitrag passt mal nicht zum Rest des Stammtisches, dann wird gleich ein Scheiterhaufen aufgetürmt.
*
Denn wer nur ein bisschen widerspricht, der steht bestimmt komplett auf der anderen Seite. Ne?*

 

Eigentlich gibt es in unserer Gesellschaft ja dir Möglichkeit, dass man gegen Sachen etwas unternimmt, die einen persönlich betreffen, aber dafür gehört schon ein Mindestmaß an Diskussionsfähigkeit. Und wenn Ihr im Alltag, im Gespräch mit Behörden, Förstern und anderen Leuten ähnlich stur und feindselig seid wie hier, dann müsst Ihr Euch nicht wundern.

Schreibt Euch also weiter Euren Frust von der Seele, in 5 Jahren steht Ihr noch an der selben Stelle, nur weil Ihr nicht zuhören könnt und die Welt in schwarz und weiss unterteilt.


----------



## Trumpf (24. April 2007)

Du tippst hier wie wild irgendwas von vernünftiger Diskussion. Aber auf meine erste Anstichelei zur Diskussion reagierst du gleich damit mich doof hinstellen zu wollen ?!



Backfisch schrieb:


> Leute, ich bin gegen diesen Pestizideinsatz, es sei denn es gibt überhaupt keine Alternative. Dafür müsste man sich aber erstmal informieren, ob und welche Abwägungen zu dem Entschluss geführt haben.



Glaubst du dass Maikäfer dich aufessen wollen oder was ? Sie fressen den Forstwirten ein Stück vom Gewinn weg, mehr tun sie nicht. Wenns zuviel werden verrecken die an irgendeiner Krankheit oder bekommen von mir aus einen neuen Fressfeind.
Aber Giftspritzen geht uns alle an. Du kaufst irgendwann Holzmöbel mit Gift darin. Mir wäre lieber es wäre ein Maikäfer drin anstatt Gift, das nicht nur den Maikäfer tötet, sondern auch viele andere, nützlichere Tiere. Und ich find Maikäfer klasse. Hast du schon mal einen gesehen ?


----------



## Backfisch (24. April 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Du tippst hier wie wild irgendwas von vernünftiger Diskussion. Aber auf meine erste Anstichelei zur Diskussion ...



Damit meinst Du sicher das hier, oder:



> Ja genau. Vergesst die Pestizide. Benutzt Napalm. Ohne Wald keine Käferplage, ganz einfach oder ?!



 



Trumpf schrieb:


> ... reagierst du gleich damit mich doof hinstellen zu wollen ?!



Ich habe eigentlich damit reagiert, dass ich erklärt habe dass der Eingriff des Menschen in die Natur bereits erfolgt ist und dass deshalb ohne gezielte Eingriffe auch keine Erholung des Waldes notwendig ist.

Damit meine ich nicht zwingend die Pestizideinsätze, keine Ahnung was es da für Alternativen gibt. Ich weiss aber wovon sich Maikäfer ernähren: Von Laubbäumen. Und das sind genau die Bäume, von denen wir in unseren Wäldern zuwenig haben, weil man sie vor Jahrzehnten durch schnellwachsende Nadelhölzer ersetzt hat.
Also nochmal zusammengefasst:
Forstwirte machen ihren Gewinn hauptsächlich mit schnellwachsenden Nadelbäumen, Maikäfer fressen hauptsächlich die Blätter von Laubbäumen, die für die Bildung eines gesunden Mischwalds (wie Du ihn Dir wünschst) wichtig sind.

Und was die Frage angeht, ob ich mal nen Maikäfer gesehen habe: Natürlich, auch in Hamburg gibt es Maikäfer, und zwar nicht weniger als im badischen, wo ich die ersten 20 Jahre meines Lebens verbracht habe.


----------



## Schafschützer (24. April 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Du kaufst irgendwann Holzmöbel mit Gift darin. Mir wäre lieber es wäre ein Maikäfer drin anstatt Gift, das nicht nur den Maikäfer tötet, sondern auch viele andere, nützlichere Tiere. Und ich find Maikäfer klasse. Hast du schon mal einen gesehen ?



So einen Blödsinn habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. 

Versuchs mal damit: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maikäfer

Wenn du dann immer noch der selben Meinung bist, kannst du ja einen Verein gründen:  Ein  für Maikäfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (24. April 2007)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> So einen Blödsinn habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.
> 
> Versuchs mal damit: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maikäfer
> 
> Wenn du dann immer noch der selben Meinung bist, kannst du ja einen Verein gründen:  Ein  für Maikäfer



Danke, Die Seite kannte ich schon. Da steht aber auch nix davon dass Maikäfer Menschen fressen, was den großflächigen Abwurf von Gift rechtfertigen würde.


----------



## Riemen (24. April 2007)

Pestizideinsatz im Wald... so ein quatsch.

Ich bin schon lange der Meinung, dass in Deutschland viel zu viel Forstwirtschaft betrieben wird. Viel mehr, als zur Deckung unseres Eigenbedarfs an Holz nötig wäre.

Also: Beschränkt die bewirtschafteten Flächen auf das nötigste und lasst alle andern Wälder wie sie sind. Mag sein, dass dann erstmal viele Bäume beim nächsten Stum umkippen oder durch Insekten, die von "Fachleuten" gern als Schädlinge bezeichnet werden, weil ihnen die heutigen Monokulturen keinerlei Widerstand leisten können, oder sie keine natürlichen Fressfeinde mehr haben.
Aber was solls. In spätestens 50 Jahren haben wir wieder einen Augewogenen Wald mit einem intakten Ökologischen Gleichgewicht, dem weder Insekten, noch Stürme soschnell was anhaben können...

Leider hab ich das Gefühl, dass das in D niemals eintreten wird...


----------



## Backfisch (24. April 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Danke, Die Seite kannte ich schon. Da steht aber auch nix davon dass Maikäfer Menschen fressen, was den großflächigen Abwurf von Gift rechtfertigen würde.



Steht denn da, dass die Maikäfer das Holz von Nadelbäumen fressen und so den Gewinn der Forstwirte schmälern?


----------



## Trumpf (24. April 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Steht denn da, dass die Maikäfer das Holz von Nadelbäumen fressen und so den Gewinn der Forstwirte schmälern?



Nein, aber genau der Satz steht steht beim Wikipedia Artikel vom Borkenkäfer. Ein Leidensgenosse des Maikäfers, was die Verteufelung und Ausrottungswünsche angeht.

Aber die Seite kennst DU ja auch bestimmt.


----------



## Backfisch (24. April 2007)

Und Käfer= Käfer, ne?



Wie geil.


----------



## der-tick.de (24. April 2007)

Jesses... Geile Duskussion! Ich habs schon Chips und Cola vor mir... Streitet euch weiter...  

@Trumpf: Lesen, verstehen, drüber NACHDENKEN und dann was schreiben wäre eine schlechte Sache. Wenn du das machen würdest würde die heiße Diskussion hier einreißen. Das will ich nicht, also lass dein Gehirn aus und bleib weiter der Ansicht das Backfisch ein gemeiner Forstwirt ist der alle vergiften will. Hass ist die beste Grundlage für unsachliche Diskussionen.  

Übrigens, wir haben fast keinen Wald in Deutschland, wir haben Forstwirtschaftliche Nutzflächen. Damit müssen wir leben, wenn wir nicht zurück in die Höhlen wollen. Irgendwo her muss das Holz für den heimischen Kamin, den Grill, den Hausbau und vieles mehr kommen. Wenn du unangetastete Natur willst wander aus.

Und nur falls du mich jetzt als Pestizitliebhaber ansiehst. Vergiss es. Ich bin auch dagegen solange man es vermeiden kann.


----------



## iTom (24. April 2007)

Riemen schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also: Beschränkt die


bewirtschafteten 





> Flächen auf das nötigste und lasst alle andern Wälder wie sie sind. Mag sein, dass dann erstmal viele Bäume beim nächsten Stum umkippen oder durch Insekten, ...



Das ist das Zauberwort: "bewirtschaftet". Die Waldbesitzer möchten Geld verdienen und keinen Käferzoo aufbauen, der ihnen die ganzen Wirtschaftsgüter zerstört!


----------



## der-tick.de (24. April 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Danke, Die Seite kannte ich schon. Da steht aber auch nix davon dass Maikäfer Menschen fressen, was den großflächigen Abwurf von Gift rechtfertigen würde.


Ach ja... Was hast du eigentlich dagegen wenn Käfer den Menschen fressen? Ist dann plötzlich dein Umweltschutzgedanke dahin, nur weil du selbst betroffen bist? Wenn du morgen kein Dach mehr überm Kopf ist es dir aber egal, oder wie (sicherlich stark dramatisiert)?  

Ich glaube du solltest mal ausführlich (referat über 50 Seiten oder so) Dein Weltbild darstellen. Wenn das dann nicht zum allgemeinen Verständnis deines Standpunktes weiter hilft, dann wenigstens zur allgemeinen Belustigung.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. April 2007)

... irgendwie scheint mir der mtb-club karlsruhe nicht ganz unschuldig an der Käferplage zu sein!

Und weg ...


----------



## der-tick.de (24. April 2007)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ... irgendwie scheint mir der mtb-club karlsruhe nicht ganz unschuldig an der Käferplage zu sein!
> 
> Und weg ...


Pssst... Wir haben die meisten ausgesetzt, aber verrate es keinem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (24. April 2007)

pffh, da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt, ich hab schon gedacht die machen das bei uns in Freiburg 

Die Diskussion ist aber auch nicht schlecht. Wobei ich das Gefühl hab, dass mittlerweile beide nur noch aneinader vorbeidiskutieren.


----------



## der-tick.de (24. April 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> pffh, da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt, ich hab schon gedacht die machen das bei uns in Freiburg
> 
> Die Diskussion ist aber auch nicht schlecht. Wobei ich das Gefühl hab, dass mittlerweile beide nur noch aneinader vorbeidiskutieren.


Haben sie schon mal MITEINANDER diskutiert?


----------



## Trumpf (24. April 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ach ja... Was hast du eigentlich dagegen wenn Käfer den Menschen fressen? Ist dann plötzlich dein Umweltschutzgedanke dahin, nur weil du selbst betroffen bist? Wenn du morgen kein Dach mehr überm Kopf ist es dir aber egal, oder wie (sicherlich stark dramatisiert)?



Find ich ziemlich arm von dir dass du den großflächigen Einsatz von Gift gegen die Natur so lustig findest.


----------



## der-tick.de (24. April 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Find ich ziemlich arm von dir dass du den großflächigen Einsatz von Gift gegen die Natur so lustig findest.


Warte mal kurz... mir sind die Chips ausgegangen...


----------



## der-tick.de (24. April 2007)

Nur mal so by the way... Ich find den Einsatz von "Gift" ja auch nicht toll, aber als Denkanstoß noch: Auf das was wir essen, sprich auf die normalen Äcker kommen weitaus schlimmere Pestizide und Fungizide. Und das Betrifft eine weit größere Fläche von Deutschland als der Nutzwald der mit Pestiziden besprüht wird.


----------



## Trumpf (24. April 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nur mal so by the way... Ich find den Einsatz von "Gift" ja auch nicht toll, aber als Denkanstoß noch: Auf das was wir essen, sprich auf die normalen Äcker kommen weitaus schlimmere Pestizide und Fungizide. Und das Betrifft eine weit größere Fläche von Deutschland als der Nutzwald der mit Pestiziden besprüht wird.



1. Machs wie ich und kaufe hauptsächlich Bio Gemüse. Wenn das Gift-Gemüse niemand mehr kauft wird das von alleine aufhören dass alles vollgegiftet wird.
2. Nur weil dir egal ist ob du Gift isst ist das kein Grund einfach alles andere auch mit Gift vollzusprühen.

Danke für den Denkanstoss.


----------



## Saci (24. April 2007)

Könnt ihr euch nich einfach alle wieder ganz lieb habn und für die info danken???  - ich geh trotzdem radln - und jetzt hasst mich!! 

- mensch, mensch, mensch (ja, ich bin naiv!!)


----------



## Waldgeist (24. April 2007)

hier noch was zur Erläuterung über die leider notwendige Maßnahme

Maikäferbekämpfung im Hardtwald

Dimethoat


----------



## [email protected]!t (24. April 2007)

ich geh radeln, auch wenns ddt ist... mir doch egal, ihr spießer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (24. April 2007)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> hier noch was zur Erläuterung über die leider notwendige Maßnahme
> 
> Maikäferbekämpfung im Hardtwald





> "Dabei sind nicht die Maikäfer das eigentliche Problem für den Wald, sondern die Engerlinge im Boden, die den jungen Laubbäumen wie Buchen und Eichen die Wurzeln abfressen", erklärt der städtische Forstchef Ulrich Kienzler. *Damit seien die forstlichen Bemühungen, den Hardtwald mit Laubbäumen wieder naturnäher zu gestalten, massiv gefährdet. *



Sag ich doch.

Kommt von dem Schlaumeier, der den Forstwirten unterstellt hat dass sie nur ihren Profit sichern wollen, jetzt noch irgendwas?


----------



## Backfisch (24. April 2007)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Dimethoat





> Substral Pflanzenschutzstäbchen


----------



## Trumpf (24. April 2007)

Substral Pflanzenschutzstäbchen hört sich voll niedlich an, das kann nicht böse sein. Wir könnens ja auch Substral-chen Pflanzenschutzstäbelchen nennen. Noch niedlicher also noch harmloser. Sehr kurzen Horizont hast du da.

In den beiden Links steht auch:
"Vorsorglich empfiehlt die Verwaltung außerdem, aus den behandelten Waldflächen bis Mitte Mai keine Pflanzen und Pflanzenteile als menschliche Nahrung mitzunehmen."

Maikäferplagen gibt es ca. alle 30 Jahre. Seit Hunderten von Jahren schon. Ob Gift versprüht wird oder nicht. Aber andere Tiere die Insekten fressen und damit das Gift auch aufnehmen sind erst seit ein paar Jahren wieder dabei sich hier anzusiedeln. Und die finden das nicht so cool im Giftnebel zu sein wie andere hier.
Und schlaumeiern wolltest du. Aber natürlich muss ich dir Recht geben, dass Forstwirte traditionsgemäss natürlich nicht Ihren Profit sichern wollen.


----------



## Backfisch (24. April 2007)

Siehste, das ist der Unterschied. Ich rede von dieser einen Maßnahme, versuche im Detail zu argumentieren, und Du gehst einfach generell davon aus dass Forstwirte immer nur profitgierig handeln. Das kann man "unfähig zu differenzieren" nennen, oder "vorurteilsbehaftet" oder einfach nur "ignorant". Nicht nur das: Du gehst auch noch davon aus, dass ich genauso schwarz-weiss denke wie Du (z.B. bildest Du Dir ein dass ich behaupte dass Forstwirte nicht profitorientiert handeln).

Armer, armer, armer Kerl.


----------



## der-tick.de (25. April 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> 1. Machs wie ich und kaufe hauptsächlich Bio Gemüse. Wenn das Gift-Gemüse niemand mehr kauft wird das von alleine aufhören dass alles vollgegiftet wird.
> 2. Nur weil dir egal ist ob du Gift isst ist das kein Grund einfach alles andere auch mit Gift vollzusprühen.
> 
> Danke für den Denkanstoss.


Hammer... echt geil was du aus manchen Sätzen raus liest...  

Bist du Tiefenpsychologe oder so?


----------



## rinsewind (25. April 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Meinst Du damit mich, der lediglich auf einen Irrtum in Deinem Verständnis von Waldpflege hinweisen wollte, oder die Spezialisten die mir daraufhin unterstellten ich wolle den gesamten Wald niederbrennen und sei ein Pestizidbefürworter?
> 
> Leute, ich bin gegen diesen Pestizideinsatz, es sei denn es gibt überhaupt keine Alternative. Dafür müsste man sich aber erstmal informieren, ob und welche Abwägungen zu dem Entschluss geführt haben. Aber es ist natürlich viel leichter, im Internet sein Halbwissen herauszukotzen. Bäume sind gut, also ist Bäume umsägen böse, blah blah blah.
> 
> ...




ich muss da einfach mal ein /sign drunter setzen, das schreibt mir meine jahrelange usenet, und danach auch forenerfahrung von der seele. nur wurde im usenet auf hoeherem niveau gejammert/gemeckert....


was die diskussion zur aktuellen pestizitaktion angeht, muss ich sagen dass es mir lieber ist, dass versucht wird bestände auf ehrliche weise zu regulieren wenn tatsaechlich probleme auftreten. im gegensatz zu jägern, die den ihre waffengeilheilt mit vorgeschobener forstregulierung ueberspielen, heute tiere fuettern, morgen abknallen, weil sie sich die gut genaehrten doch tatsaechlich ueberraschenderweise vermehrt haben.....


marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (25. April 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> ich muss da einfach mal ein /sign drunter setzen, das schreibt mir meine jahrelange usenet, und danach auch forenerfahrung von der seele. nur wurde im usenet auf hoeherem niveau gejammert/gemeckert....
> 
> 
> was die diskussion zur aktuellen pestizitaktion angeht, muss ich sagen dass es mir lieber ist, dass versucht wird bestände auf ehrliche weise zu regulieren wenn tatsaechlich probleme auftreten. im gegensatz zu jägern, die den ihre waffengeilheilt mit vorgeschobener forstregulierung ueberspielen, heute tiere fuettern, morgen abknallen, weil sie sich die gut genaehrten doch tatsaechlich ueberraschenderweise vermehrt haben.....
> ...


Wollen wir eine Grundsatzdiskussion aufmachen, Pro und Contra "Wir lassen die Natur einfach komplett in Ruhe"? Oder wollen wir hier eine allgemeine Sammlung von Vorurteilen aufbauen?  

Nur zu! Chipsvorrat ist aufgefüllt.  

Zu den Jägern: Ich hab genug in der Familie und die Füttern im Winter schon seit Jahren nicht mehr zu... Lasst uns wieder Bären und Wölfe einführen.


----------



## Backfisch (25. April 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> ich muss da einfach mal ein /sign drunter setzen, das schreibt mir meine jahrelange usenet, und danach auch forenerfahrung von der seele. nur wurde im usenet auf hoeherem niveau gejammert/gemeckert....
> 
> 
> was die diskussion zur aktuellen pestizitaktion angeht, muss ich sagen dass es mir lieber ist, dass versucht wird bestände auf ehrliche weise zu regulieren wenn tatsaechlich probleme auftreten. im gegensatz zu jägern, die den ihre waffengeilheilt mit vorgeschobener forstregulierung ueberspielen, heute tiere fuettern, morgen abknallen, weil sie sich die gut genaehrten doch tatsaechlich ueberraschenderweise vermehrt haben.....
> ...



Danke für die Zustimmung, aber mit dem zweiten Teil führst Du alles wieder ad absurdum. Das sind Vorurteile die nix mit der Realität zu tun haben.


----------



## rinsewind (25. April 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Danke für die Zustimmung, aber mit dem zweiten Teil führst Du alles wieder ad absurdum. Das sind Vorurteile die nix mit der Realität zu tun haben.



das sind dinge, die ich hier jede woche beobachten kann. hat aber nix mit der diskussion hier zu tun, vielleicht haette ich es mir einfach verkneifen sollen....


marco


----------



## Trumpf (25. April 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wollen wir eine Grundsatzdiskussion aufmachen, Pro und Contra "Wir lassen die Natur einfach komplett in Ruhe"? Oder wollen wir hier eine allgemeine Sammlung von Vorurteilen aufbauen?
> 
> Nur zu! Chipsvorrat ist aufgefüllt.
> 
> Zu den Jägern: Ich hab genug in der Familie und die Füttern im Winter schon seit Jahren nicht mehr zu... Lasst uns wieder Bären und Wölfe einführen.



Dir scheint es ja eh nur darum zu gehen einen Thread zu finden bei dem du deine Chips Vorräte in dich reinstopfen kannst.

Aber da du aus einer solchen Familie kommst entschuldigt dich natürlich ausreichend.


----------



## Backfisch (25. April 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> das sind dinge, die ich hier jede woche beobachten kann.



Waffengeilheit?
Und die Wechselwirkung von Fütterung und Bestand?

Das siehst Du alles?

Du solltest Psychologe und/oder Biologe werden.


----------



## Backfisch (25. April 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Aber da du *aus einer solchen Familie* kommst entschuldigt dich natürlich ausreichend.


Muss man sich schon dafür entschuldigen dass man Jäger nicht nur aus "Bambi" kennt?

Es ist doch wieder das gleiche wie in den Bruno-Diskussionen: Die Jagdgegner können nicht mal ein Reh von einem Hirsch unterscheiden, oder kennen den Unterschied zwischen deutscher Jagd und afrikanischer Millionärssafari nicht, aber wissen natürlich total Bescheid.

Vorurteile, Hetze, Ignoranz, und sich dann wundern wenn andere Leute einem selber genauso begegnen.

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## rinsewind (25. April 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Waffengeilheit?
> Und die Wechselwirkung von Fütterung und Bestand?
> 
> Das siehst Du alles?
> ...




du machst jetzt uebrigens jetzt genau das, was du trumpf vorwirfst. du interpretierst irgendwelchen humbug in saetze und klopfst danach noch dumme sprueche. da rettet dich auch kein smiley.

1.) ich bin schon was vernuenftiges.

2.) du solltest kein diplomat werden.



ausgeklinkt, 

marco

PS: Du merkst gar nicht, dass du genau auf der welle schwimmst, die du ein paar posts weiter oben verurteilt hast oder?


----------



## Backfisch (25. April 2007)

Ach... Du hast den Jägern gar keine Waffengeilheit unterstellt? Tschuldigung, da hab ich Dich falsch verstanden.


----------



## der-tick.de (25. April 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Dir scheint es ja eh nur darum zu gehen einen Thread zu finden bei dem du deine Chips Vorräte in dich reinstopfen kannst.
> 
> Aber da du aus einer solchen Familie kommst entschuldigt dich natürlich ausreichend.


Sachliche Diskussion ist ja mit dir nicht möglich. Also futter ich Chips...  

@Backfisch: Doch du fängst langsam auch an, anderen was zu unterstellen. Ich weiß auch nicht was Trumpf mit seinem zweiten Satz meinte. Das könnte er aber gerne wieder kund tun.


----------



## Backfisch (25. April 2007)

...kann man doch alles nachlesen... muss ich jetzt hier anfangen zu zitieren?

Naja, egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aloha 699 (25. April 2007)

Sehr schade,

es ging mir um Information über eine Sache die in der Öffentlichkeit sehr kontrovers diskutiert wird. Alle bisher vorgebrachten Argumente sind unsachlich, zynisch, nur bedingt lustig und schon gar nicht nützlich.

Es geht um Gift in der Natur. Nicht irgendein Gift, sondern eine sich im Gewebe ablagernde gefährliche Substanz. Und, wenn wir schon die Akademiker-Schiene fahren müssen, dann sei erwähnt, dass auch durchaus fachlich vorgebildete Menschen (die das studiert haben), die Meinung vertreten, dass ein solcher Gifteinsatz völlig unverhältnismässig ist.

Natürlich handelt es sich z.T. um Wirtschaftswälder. Trotzdem bewegen wir uns excessiv in dieser Natur, und müssen zumindest über Gefahren informiert werden. Und genau diese Risiken werden, wenn überhaupt, nur in Nebensätzen erwähnt. Das kann nicht sein.

Also bremst mal eure Red-Bull-Flügelchen, schwebt wieder auf den Teppich herunter, und versucht sachlich mit dem Thema umzugehen.

@Tick: es macht keinen Sinn alles zu verharmlosen und ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.

@Backfisch: du gehst sehr unkritisch mit der Problematik um. Keine Spur von evtl. Vorbehalten. Nicht alles was wirtschaftlich sinnvoll ist, ist auch gut. Da hilft es auch nicht, anderen das eigene Halbwissen vorzuhalten, denn wir sind alle (gewollt) desinformiert. Es gilt also zunächst einmal alles zu hinterfragen.

Ich hoffe trotz dieser traurigen Diskussion einige Biker informiert zu haben, die ihre Gesundheit nicht fahrlässig riskieren wollen. 

Aloha


----------



## der-tick.de (25. April 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> ...kann man doch alles nachlesen... muss ich jetzt hier anfangen zu zitieren?
> 
> Naja, egal.


Hey, ich nehms dir nicht böse!
Ich meine ja nur, weil du nämlich dies hier zum Beispiel zerrissen hast:


> Aber da du aus einer solchen Familie kommst entschuldigt dich natürlich ausreichend.


Und da weiß man nun wirklich nicht was Thump da durch den Kopf ging als er das geschrieben hat, und was er damit ausdrücken wollte.  

Und Rinsewind meinte wohl nur das er das Anfüttern beobachtet hatte und nicht auch die Jagtgeilheit von manchen Grünkitteln. Aber da interpretiere ich auch schon wieder was. Also ruhig Blut....


----------



## Backfisch (25. April 2007)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> @Backfisch: du gehst sehr unkritisch mit der Problematik um. Keine Spur von evtl. Vorbehalten.




Is klar.



Backfisch schrieb:


> Leute, ich bin gegen diesen Pestizideinsatz, es sei denn es gibt überhaupt keine Alternative. Dafür müsste man sich aber erstmal informieren, ob und welche Abwägungen zu dem Entschluss geführt haben.







Backfisch schrieb:


> ... dass deshalb ohne gezielte Eingriffe auch keine Erholung des Waldes notwendig ist.
> 
> Damit meine ich nicht zwingend die Pestizideinsätze, keine Ahnung was es da für Alternativen gibt.


----------



## der-tick.de (25. April 2007)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> @Tick: es macht keinen Sinn alles zu verharmlosen und ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.


Ich will hier nichts verharmlosen, aber wenn ich auf solche Ignoranten wie Thump hier treffe, möchte ich ihn etwas sensibilisieren, wogegen er hier wettert.
Ich persönlich finde es ganz und garnicht gut das Pestizide über Forstgebiet eingesetzt werden. Aber ich kann mir kaum eine Meinung bilden. Ich weiß zu wenig darüber. Aber ich weiß (gestern Abend im Gespräch mit meinem Nachbarn raus bekommen), dass solche Pestizide großflächig auch in der Pfalz im Weinbau verwendet werden und das ohne akuten Befall! Da die Landwirtschaftlichen Nutzflächen weitaus größer sind als die Forstwirtschaftlichen Nutzflächen frage ich mich dann halt warum man sowas so verteufeln muss. Viel mehr schädigt das unserer Umwelt so oder so nicht. Das ist nur ein weiterer Tropfen in einem sehr vollen und großen Fass...  

Humor ist meine Art Ignoranten zu begegnen. Das ich damit auch dieses durchaus ernste Thema ins Lächerliche ziehe ist sicher ein unschöner Teil davon.


----------



## Backfisch (25. April 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und Rinsewind meinte wohl nur das er das Anfüttern beobachtet hatte und nicht auch die Jagtgeilheit von manchen Grünkitteln. Aber da interpretiere ich auch schon wieder was. Also ruhig Blut....



So, meinte er wohl... Seine Kernaussage war aber, dass die Überpopulation absichtlich durch Fütterungen herbeigeführt wird, damit es mehr abzuknallen gibt, oder nicht? Das ist keine Unterstellung, das steht da!

Und diese Zusammenhänge kann man eben schlecht durch "Beobachtungen" erkennen. Das sind Mutmaßungen, genährt durch Vorurteile.


Ich finde ja, in deutschen Schulen sollte man auch mal das Fach "Debattieren" einführen, da lernt man die Argumente des Gegenübers zu analysieren und entsprechend zu reagieren. Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl dass die meisten Leute überhaupt nicht mehr in der Lage sind, Sätze zu verstehen, oder sie wollen es einfach nicht. Wie entscheidet Ihr Euch eigentlich welche Partei Ihr wählt? Nach der Farbe? Kein Wunder dass Politiker machen können was sie wollen.

(Übrigens schrieb er waffengeil und nicht jagdgeil... das ist auch wieder sowas...)


----------



## Aloha 699 (25. April 2007)

Tolles Ding Backfisch, sich mal dafür mal dagegen aussprechen und sich dann immer das passende Zitat raussuchen. So kann man auch argumentieren. Mann muss halt nur soviel labern, dass immer was dabei ist. Bist du politisch aktiv?

Ihr habt es noch immer nicht kapiert. 

Tick: super Argument, es ist ja eh überall Gift drauf, also kommt es ja nicht mehr drauf an.

Habt ihr eigentlich noch alle beisammen???? 

Ich bin auch raus


----------



## rinsewind (25. April 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, in deutschen Schulen sollte man auch mal das Fach "Debattieren" einführen, da lernt man die Argumente des Gegenübers zu analysieren und entsprechend zu reagieren. Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl dass die meisten Leute überhaupt nicht mehr in der Lage sind, Sätze zu verstehen, oder sie wollen es einfach nicht. Wie entscheidet Ihr Euch eigentlich welche Partei Ihr wählt? Nach der Farbe? Kein Wunder dass Politiker machen können was sie wollen.(Übrigens schrieb er waffengeil und nicht jagdgeil... das ist auch wieder sowas...)



was ich auch gesagt hab und jetzt nochmal wiederhol, auch fuer ein langsamdenker und interpretationkuenstler wie dich:

dieses thema gehoert hier nicht her und ich haette es mir verkneifen sollen.

weiter sagte ich: ich klinke mich dazu aus der "diskussion" aus, ich bitte das zu beruecksichtigen und nicht noch weitere mutmasungen anzustellen, was genau ich wo gesehen hab oder nicht. 

und wie gesagt: genau du bist die type, die du selbst verurteilst: jetzt schon den leute zu unterstellen sie waehlen ihre partei anhand der farbe, setzt deiner kasperei die endgueltige krone auf... 

das ist keine diskussion, du suchst jemand zum streiten, dafuer ist mir meine zeit zu schade, kaempf doch mit deinem teddy =)


bb 

marco


----------



## der-tick.de (25. April 2007)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> Tolles Ding Backfisch, sich mal dafür mal dagegen aussprechen und sich dann immer das passende Zitat raussuchen. So kann man auch argumentieren. Mann muss halt nur soviel labern, dass immer was dabei ist. Bist du politisch aktiv?
> 
> Ihr habt es noch immer nicht kapiert.
> 
> ...


Wer lesen könnte, wäre klar im Vorteil. Sowas habe ich damit nicht ausdrücken wollen. Und backfischs Kommentare habe ich allesamt immer so verstanden, dass man da nicht so allgemein dieses Verurteilen kann, weil hier keiner genug Ahnung hat. Das deckt sich ürbigens auch mit meiner Meinung. 

Gift ist nicht schön. Wenn man aber andere starke Schäden in Kauf nehmen muss, muss man abwägen was schlimmer ist. Und hier kann ich nicht urteilen! Und ich denke jeder andere hier auch nicht.
Fakt ist aber das solche Gifte zuhauf in der Landwirtschaft eingesetzt werden und sich da keiner bei beschwert. Fakt ist auch, das wir keine Naturbelassenen Regionen mehr in Deutschland haben, dafür ist die Besiedelung zu hoch. Das sind aber nur Argumente dafür das es eventuell sein kann, dass der Wald sich nicht selbst helfen kann. Wie dann der Mensch eingreift oder ob, will ich nicht entscheiden oder drüber urteilen! 

Sorry Aloha, ich glaub wir sollten lieber wieder nach Wildbad gehen als hier weiter zu diskutieren.


----------



## Backfisch (25. April 2007)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> Tolles Ding Backfisch, sich mal dafür mal dagegen aussprechen



Stimmt.

"Dagegen" hier im Forum und "dafür" in Deiner Einbildung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (25. April 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> und wie gesagt: genau du bist die type, die du selbst verurteilst: jetzt schon den leute zu unterstellen sie waehlen ihre partei anhand der farbe, setzt deiner kasperei die endgueltige krone auf...



Witzigerweise habe ich das niemandem unterstellt, ich habe nur provokant gefragt.

Ein weiteres Beispiel dafür, dass hier einige ein Problem mit dem Lesen haben. Ich kann mich ja nochmal wiederholen: Ihr werdet NICHTS erreichen, wenn Ihr so weitermacht.

Denkt bitte bei jedem Misserfolg, bei jeder gescheiterten Verhandlung, bei jeder Streckensperreung, ja sogar bei jeder gescheiterten Beziehung oder bei jedem verlorenen Auftrag daran.


----------



## Waldgeist (25. April 2007)

Hier geht es zu einer Informationsveranstaltung zu den Maikäfern im Karlsruher Hardtwald


----------



## marc (25. April 2007)

...entweder "normal" diskutieren oder ich schließ den Fred aus Gesundheitsgründen 

(gilt für die Streithähne)


----------



## rinsewind (25. April 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Witzigerweise habe ich das niemandem unterstellt, ich habe nur provokant gefragt.




sowas nennt sich sugestivfrage... daraus kannst du dich nicht winden.

/closed for me


----------



## terraesp (25. April 2007)

Was heisst hier unsere Wälder, mir gehören sie jedenfalls nicht 
Wälder sind Plantagen zur Holzgewinnung , ander Länder haben Bananenplantagen und wir halt die Holsplantagen. Immerhin ist es doch sehr großzügig von den Besitzern, , dass sie uns  da mit unseren MTBs durchfahren lassen.


----------



## der-tick.de (25. April 2007)

terraesp schrieb:


> Was heisst hier unsere Wälder, mir gehören sie jedenfalls nicht
> Wälder sind Plantagen zur Holzgewinnung , ander Länder haben Bananenplantagen und wir halt die Holsplantagen. Immerhin ist es doch sehr großzügig von den Besitzern, , dass sie uns  da mit unseren MTBs durchfahren lassen.


Da hast du auch mal recht... In anderen Ländern sind die Wälder eingezäunt. Da konnen wir garnicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepBlue (26. April 2007)

Also Leute ich kann euch nicht ganz verstehen. Da will uns einer von UNS "Aloha 699" darauf hinweisen, dass irgendein Insektizid (von dem ich keine Ahnung hab wie giftig es ist; wie es auf das Ökosystem wirkt) in den Wäldern versrüht wird. Seit doch dankbar für die Information. Aloha 699 fragt ja nicht, was WIR von dem Einsatzt halten, sonder denkt nur an unsere Gesundheit. Er will auch in Zukunft, selbst gesund, mit anderen gesunden Bikern fahren.

Und wegen diesem eigentlich freundlich gemeinten Hinweises, gleich eine solche "Kindergarten-Diskussion" vom Zaun zu reißen, find ich sehr übertrieben. 

MFG
DeepBlue

P.S. Ich hoffe es kommt jetzt keiner auf die Idee, mir irgendwelche Dinge zu unterstellen, die ich gar nicht geschrieben hab!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shor (11. Mai 2007)

man oh man, leute!
Ihr solltet mal das ganze geschriebene von euch durch lesen. Hier gehts zu wie in der Muppetshow. Ich hab mich tot gelacht wie ich das gelesen habe.
Ok! die ganze sache ist nicht besonders gut aber bevor man(n) sich hier gegenseitig zerfleischt, sollte man sich erst mal ausfürlich erkundigen. geht doch einfach mal auf dem Forstamt vorbei, lest im Internet oder geht doch einfach mal in Freiburg zu den Chemicern an der Uni. Es ist  aber wie immer hier im Forum. Jeder hat was zu sagen aber nix wirklich gescheites. sorry! ich weiss das ich damit einigen jetzt auf den schlips drehte aber das ist mir egal. Hier in Deutschland und besonders in Freiburg gibt es viel zuviele Leute die meinen das sie den Plan im Sag haben. Das bekomme ich jeden Tag auf der Arbeit zu spüren. Kein Plan aber mit reden wollen......oder ambesten alles wissen.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. Mai 2007)

Shor schrieb:


> man oh man, leute!
> Ihr solltet mal das ganze geschriebene von euch durch lesen. Hier gehts zu wie in der Muppetshow. Ich hab mich tot gelacht wie ich das gelesen habe.
> Ok! die ganze sache ist nicht besonders gut aber bevor man(n) sich hier gegenseitig zerfleischt, sollte man sich erst mal ausfürlich erkundigen. geht doch einfach mal auf dem Forstamt vorbei, lest im Internet oder geht doch einfach mal in Freiburg zu den Chemicern an der Uni. Es ist  aber wie immer hier im Forum. Jeder hat was zu sagen aber nix wirklich gescheites. sorry! ich weiss das ich damit einigen jetzt auf den schlips drehte aber das ist mir egal. Hier in Deutschland und besonders in Freiburg gibt es viel zuviele Leute die meinen das sie den Plan im Sag haben. Das bekomme ich jeden Tag auf der Arbeit zu spüren. Kein Plan aber mit reden wollen......oder ambesten alles wissen.



Schlaf weiter. Der Thread is so alt wie meine Oma und alles ist gesagt worden! Oder doch nicht?
Deinem Beitrag sind jedenfalls auch keine neuen Infos zu entnehmen... 

MfG


----------



## soulseller (13. Mai 2007)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Hauptsache gelabert!
> 
> http://www.ka-news.de/karlsruhe/news.php4?show=de200745-2018K


----------



## Waldgeist (13. Mai 2007)

Rezept des Tages:
Maikäfersuppe


----------



## waldman (13. Mai 2007)

wenn der thread schon wieder aktuell ist.

in letzter zeit sind mir aufm boden immer wieder winzig kleine hellblaue flecken aufgefallen. sind sehr viele dafür sehr kleine flecken.

schaut mal auf nem forstweg genauer aufn boden (man muss mitm kopf schon richtung boden gehen um es zu sehn)

weiß jemand was das ist?


----------



## marc (14. Mai 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> wenn der thread schon wieder aktuell ist.
> 
> in letzter zeit sind mir aufm boden immer wieder winzig kleine hellblaue flecken aufgefallen. sind sehr viele dafür sehr kleine flecken.
> 
> ...




Das Gabelöl vom Vordermann?


----------



## Waldgeist (14. Mai 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> wenn der thread schon wieder aktuell ist.
> 
> in letzter zeit sind mir aufm boden immer wieder winzig kleine hellblaue flecken aufgefallen. sind sehr viele dafür sehr kleine flecken.
> 
> ...



Schweißausbruch eines Adeligen oder Alkoholikers. Beide sind irgendwie "blau"


----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. Mai 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> wenn der thread schon wieder aktuell ist.
> 
> in letzter zeit sind mir aufm boden immer wieder winzig kleine hellblaue flecken aufgefallen. sind sehr viele dafür sehr kleine flecken.
> 
> ...




Das kann nur bluesky's neuer Rahmen sein, der tröpfelnd dahinschmilzt ...

@ Marc und Waldgeist
Wenn ihr nicht ernst bleibt, schließ ich den Fred!


----------



## bluesky (14. Mai 2007)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Das kann nur bluesky's neuer Rahmen sein, der tröpfelnd dahinschmilzt ...



s.c.h.e.i.s.s.e. du hast recht ... alles blau hier .. blau wie der himmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (14. Mai 2007)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> @ Marc und Waldgeist
> Wenn ihr nicht ernst bleibt, schließ ich den Fred!



Oh je, du nix mehr verstehe Spass, wolle ernstes Geschwätz?


----------

